# Help with Clutching 06 660 Grizz



## Hulksmash (Jun 8, 2013)

Need some insight on a good clutch setup for a 06 660 Grizz, no bigger than a 28inch tire, mud riding, top end speed reduction not an issue. Wife isn't gonna go faster than 35-40. Thanks!


----------

